# Roelly Winklaar; The road to Arnold Classic PRO



## sibil (Dec 31, 2009)

hello people,

 my name is Sibil,trainer and coach of diffrents atlhete's
Roelly is a friend en a atlhete he won 2009 the ac amateurs
i will show his road to the ac pro with pictures and you tube movie's


----------



## sibil (Dec 31, 2009)

before you people get to start to say,what standing on his belly and what a sin for that tattoo

that tattoo is his proud the name of his son is Nygel


----------



## sibil (Dec 31, 2009)

Dear people,

Take the memories of 2009 today, in your quiet ....
Leave one worse in 2009 behind, and take the good memories to the new year. That is our advice to you before the start of a good New Year.
Best Wishes for 2010 !!!!! !!!!!


TEAM WINKLAAR and BODYRESOURCE TEAM


----------

